
Moom removed from sale due to a broad software patent - Hagelin
https://manytricks.com/blog/?p=4609
======
chipotle_coyote
Someone has apparently patented the notion of "arranging windows on a grid."
This is worth discussing and upvoting -- it could potentially affect a lot
more than Moom.

